# pm610 chain saw



## gallen (Sep 10, 2011)

i have a pm610 saw that got crushed (don't ask how)I need handle/carb housing (early 80s model 3.4 ci)also need chian oiling diapram kit.thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You might give this site a try, they may have what you are looking for or be able to point you in another direction for them.

http://www.cmsmallengines.net/


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I thought Calvin was shutting down, it is good to see he is still here/there, whatever. Have a good one. Geo


----------

